# new here and have ?'s



## 21926 (Dec 30, 2005)

hey, i'm new here, i found this site on google. I'm 16 and somewhat recently I think I've been having symptoms of IBS. I haven't talked w/anyone but my mom on this issue yet, but she just got all worried and thought I should go to the doctor, which I don't want. But in August, I started feeling crampy in my stomach, feeling like I had to use the toilet a lot, feeling really full and bloated...the feeling kinda stopped about a month later but I still had it on and off. Then in December it started again. I thought it was just stress or a stomach bug maybe, but I felt the same as I did previously--bloated, fullness, abdomen cramps, feeling of gassiness, etc. I still have this feeling right now. I don't like going out to eat b/c my stomach feels crampy a lot, I don't like going out far from the house b/c of the same reasons. I thought of IBS and did a little research...I seem to have a lot of the symptoms...so what now? I really don't wanna go to the doctor, but should I? Does it seem as if I have moderate IBS? Thanks, --chn


----------



## 13488 (Dec 26, 2005)

The best thing you can do is go to a doctor! It may be embarrasing but it's more comforting. Im 17 and can relate. It doesn't sound like you have severe IBS at all.However you didn't mention if you had D or C so I wouldn't think it is serious IBS at all. In fact if there isn't any C or D or just cramping, it probably isn't IBS at all.Go see a doc and good luck!


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

chn hello and welcome


----------

